# 1965 Dash pad install



## Statmonkey (Mar 26, 2016)

When I got my 65 the interior was beat. Everything was there though, except the dash pad. The previous owner says it came from the factory with the pad and the PHS docs confirm this. The problem I have is I can only find 2 holes to mount my new dash pad and everyone tells me there should be three. There is a hole by the passanger door and one in the middle of the dash, but no hole by the drivers door. The question is if my car came with a dash pad why only two holes in the dash for mounting it?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Statmonkey said:


> When I got my 65 the interior was beat. Everything was there though, except the dash pad. The previous owner says it came from the factory with the pad and the PHS docs confirm this. The problem I have is I can only find 2 holes to mount my new dash pad and everyone tells me there should be three. There is a hole by the passanger door and one in the middle of the dash, but no hole by the drivers door. The question is if my car came with a dash pad why only two holes in the dash for mounting it?



Who knows? Maybe it was the end of a shift on Friday at the factory and the dash pad installer wanted to go home.

In any case, watch this video which will help with locating and drilling your holes.


----------



## shader (Sep 7, 2016)

I have attached some pics of my 64 dash pad. The 64 & 65 are the same except for the grain of the vinyl. The GTO Restoration Guide shows the same mounting for both years (see pic #4 &#5) and does *NOT* show a mounting stud at the driver’s side. 

The two holes you referenced would be correct for the passenger side as seen in pic #1 . A good portion of the pad is held in place by three of the screws that hold the instrument cluster (holes shown in pic #2 ). In pic #3 you can see a hole on the driver’s side which appears that a stud was to be used but isn’t, so no hole on the divers side dash. I can only speculate why: first, the OEM pad uses a metal core which is pretty rigid, the three screws hold the pad firmly, and the driver’s side is short and adequately supported by the metal core, and second, I believe it was an assembly line issue with the driver’s side stud. The dash trim, switches, wiring routing, etc., were installed through the dash opening, then the cluster installed, then the dash pad. Trying to reach up past the ignition switch, and most likely the parking brake pedal to install the nut would be too time consuming on the line. 

Don’t know what type of pad you plan on using, OEM or aftermarket. The video referenced above is a good starting point, but that is for the install of an aftermarket pad with the fiber glass core, DOES require a hole at the driver’s side and does NOT have the holes in the center as the OEM. My 64 had the factory pad and no stud at the driver’s side. Messed up the pad and replaced it with a 65 (later found another 64 pad) again no driver’s side mounting stud.


----------



## Statmonkey (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks for all the info. I am going to have an original pad recovered and installed, so I won't worry about the stud on the end. I know it has been a while since the question was answered, but I have been dumping time and money into my 68 Firebird. Too many Pontiacs and not enough time.


----------



## shader (Sep 7, 2016)

No problem, glad the info was helpful. At least you have time and money for your projects----all I have is time, LOL


----------

